# Home key problem



## daniellarenee24 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here but needed some help. I'm sorry if this has been asked before but I just got my Kindle a few days ago and have loved it so far. This morning I woke up and wanted to read. The problem was that when I hit the "Home" button it just took me to the Kindle store as opposed to the normal home screen. I am not sure why it is doing this or how to fix the problem so any advice would be welcomed.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

First thing to try would be a restart. If your Home key is not working, you might not be able to get there via the menu system (Home -> Menu -> Settings -> Menu -> Restart). If so, don't panic yet. With the Kindle *not* plugged into the charging cord, hold the on/off switch in the "on" position for at least 20 seconds. Release it and wait for it to restart and go through its entire reboot process. Hopefully that will clear up whatever little glitch has occurred.

If that clears it up, you might want to make sure you have the latest firmware version installed (I think 3.0.3 is now the latest?) in case it's some bug Amazon has fixed. If the problem keeps recurring though, even if this temporarily fixed it, then it might be time to call Amazon Kindle CS for a replacement.


----------



## jschan (Feb 14, 2011)

Press your alt key a couple of times to make sure it's not stuck then try hitting the home key again. (alt+home=kindle store)


----------

